# Handwraps?



## Jonathan (Dec 12, 2006)

I only have a couple pair (and one of them I've found to be too short to be a good fit for my hands) that I own... recently I saw a student at the boxing school with a pair of Ringside GelShock handwraps (they have a thin layer of gel and neoprene on the knuckles- essentially, they fit like a glove, and velcro-wrap around the wrist.)

Anybody try 'em?  What did you think?

Any other brands or styles you might suggest?  I don't mind brusing my knuckles... on the other hand, my wrists are fairly skinny and need support.  Any advice is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## searcher (Dec 12, 2006)

I use Ringside's "Mexican" handwraps.   They are the yellow ones that have a slight stretch to them.   I also put in a set of knuckle guards.   I have used others, but never any like the ones you described.    

BTW-the Mexican handwraps are 180 inches in length, so they should work pretty good.


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have the everlast version.  http://store.everlastboxing.com/everlast-evergel-glove-wraps.html

I wear them at home, when i'm working out in my basement.  I usually don't were my gloves, so the gel gloves protect my hands from my canvas wavemaster.  They are a lot easier to get on and off.  They don't support the wrist as well as wraps and I don't like the way the rubber feels when my hands get sweaty.

At the gym I usually have a higher punch count and can hit the hanging heavy bag a lot harder, so I need the added support from wraps.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 12, 2006)

searcher said:


> I use Ringside's "Mexican" handwraps. They are the yellow ones that have a slight stretch to them. I also put in a set of knuckle guards. I have used others, but never any like the ones you described.
> 
> BTW-the Mexican handwraps are 180 inches in length, so they should work pretty good.


 
I think I have the same wraps, but the velcro strap is starting to detach.  Is it harder to wrap your hands with the knuckle guards?


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Jonathan said:


> I only have a couple pair (and one of them I've found to be too short to be a good fit for my hands) that I own... recently I saw a student at the boxing school with a pair of Ringside GelShock handwraps (they have a thin layer of gel and neoprene on the knuckles- essentially, they fit like a glove, and velcro-wrap around the wrist.)
> 
> Anybody try 'em?  What did you think?
> 
> Any other brands or styles you might suggest?  I don't mind brusing my knuckles... on the other hand, my wrists are fairly skinny and need support.  Any advice is appreciated, thanks!



I tend to prefer the mexican style, never tried the gel ones, don't really plan on it.

If your knuckles are bruising I am guessing you are not wearing gloves suitable for what you are doing, if at all.  So my advice is: heavier gloves.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 12, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> I tend to prefer the mexican style, never tried the gel ones, don't really plan on it.
> 
> If your knuckles are bruising I am guessing you are not wearing gloves suitable for what you are doing, if at all. So my advice is: heavier gloves.


 
Oh, they're not really bruising; I just meant that my knuckles were fine as they were- that is, the handwraps provide enough protection for 'em in and of themselves.  I use 16 oz. gloves when we do bag work.


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Dec 12, 2006)

Handwraps = evil! That is unless you are practicing boxing for sport purposes....then they are great


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Handwraps are only evil if you consider functioning wrists evil as well.

Martial arts has this uncanny ability to get people to forget common sense when it comes to looking after there body, don't fall for it.  It's almost like telling a sprinter that shoes are evil...


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 12, 2006)

Ken Pfrenger said:


> Handwraps = evil! That is unless you are practicing boxing for sport purposes....then they are great


 
In a one hour boxing class, I could end up throwing between 500-1000 punches.  There might be days where it gets over 1000.  With that many punches, your wrists will fatigue and the risk of injury increases.


----------



## zDom (Dec 12, 2006)

Jonathan said:


> Any advice is appreciated, thanks!



I would advise strengthening your wrists some.

I'n not saying that you shouldn't use wraps during a long, intense training session, but you won't have time to put on wraps in a self-defense situation.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 12, 2006)

zDom said:


> I would advise strengthening your wrists some.
> 
> I'n not saying that you shouldn't use wraps during a long, intense training session, but you won't have time to put on wraps in a self-defense situation.


 
Fair enough; any exercises you suggest, other than wrist curls with weights?


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2006)

zDom said:


> I would advise strengthening your wrists some.
> 
> I'n not saying that you shouldn't use wraps during a long, intense training session, but you won't have time to put on wraps in a self-defense situation.


 

I agree with zdoom here it is in your best interest


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm like you, don't really need'em but my little wrists appreciate a little support.  I have the everlast gel gloves and my opinion is get the long traditional wraps and practice wrapping your hands.  There's lots of ways to wrap your hands.  You'll get more support from the wraps then you will the gloves.  In my experience trying these things on and with the ones I purchased they're not made for skinny wrists there for you won't get the support there.  Also the gel tends to slip off your knuckle, in one case I actually blistered my knuckle due to a seem inside the glove rubbing back and forth across the knuckle.  Constantly have to readjust the gloves so the gel is over the knuckles and so on...  If you find a pair you're happy with I'd be interested in hearing about them but I'd say spend your money on wraps and maybe the knuckle guards someone else mentioned.


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Dec 12, 2006)

Been boxing as a martial art for many many years....train in boxing nearly everyday and have never hurt my hands or wrists. No stranger to many rounds on the heavy bag but when you punch bareknuckle you soon realize what your limitations are regarding both your hands and your wrists. Wraps and gloves give you a false sense of what you can do...for sport it is fine and not false but if you plan on actually using them bareknuckle then why not learn these limitations?

If you are going to do sport specific training and expect to punch just like you do when wearing wraps and gloves when you are faced with a situation where you don't have them...you just might break something.

Hitting the bag without wraps will strengthen your wrist considerably. All those little muscles that help stabilize your fist need to be worked. When you wrap you give artificial support and these little muscles do not have to come into play. Much in the same way that free weights work you differently than a weight machine does.

I can honestly say that if you are in danger of damaging your wrists from punching without wraps then you better start doing something to strengthen them or practice your elbow strikes more.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Human hands are not decided as a impact weapon, they are designed to hold things.  The false sense of security argument I find flawed, for a very simple reason.  Wrists get damaged through repetitive impact, in a "real" fight if you need to punch someone 1000 times something has gone wrong.  Plus, chances are, you will never be in a real fight, so why risk your hands?

I am fully confident I can hit a person just fine without gloves and wraps, I've hit things many times without them.  Now, I've smartened up (a little, and only on some things  ) and wrap up and wear gloves if I am going to do a lot of hitting.

Striking barefist all the time can also give a false sense of security IMO, people that do it all the time seem to forget that hands can break, and do break if they hit the target wrong, if its harder then what they are used to, a different shape, etc.  People that protect there hands in training know that there is a reason they protect them.

Neither go for everyone, most people are smart enough to know that fists break easier then skulls.  But IMO the question is to do with training.  I wear shoes when I run, and gloves when I punch things.  I'd like to retain use of both my hands and feet as I age, and these things seem common sense to me.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 12, 2006)

Wrist curls are for your forearm.  I would recommend paying attention to arm and wrist alignment.

Good luck and I agree with zDom and Terry, you don't need gloves.


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Dec 12, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> Human hands are not decided as a impact weapon, they are designed to hold things.  The false sense of security argument I find flawed, for a very simple reason.  Wrists get damaged through repetitive impact, in a "real" fight if you need to punch someone 1000 times something has gone wrong.  Plus, chances are, you will never be in a real fight, so why risk your hands?



You are right...hands are not made for impact so you have to make sure you understand how hard you can hit but it seems as though you are sure you are correct so I won't go further with this. As for the chance of never getting in a fight....why bother training then, why not just do martial sports?



Andrew Green said:


> Striking barefist all the time can also give a false sense of security IMO, people that do it all the time seem to forget that hands can break, and do break if they hit the target wrong, if its harder then what they are used to, a different shape, etc.  People that protect there hands in training know that there is a reason they protect them.



So you are saying that the guy who wears wraps and gloves all the time knows how much his hands can take more than the guy who never wears them? The logic used in this whole paragraph boggles the mind but once again you are sure of yourself so why bother? People who want to be right will always convince themselves that they are.



Andrew Green said:


> Neither go for everyone, most people are smart enough to know that fists break easier then skulls.  But IMO the question is to do with training.  I wear shoes when I run, and gloves when I punch things.  I'd like to retain use of both my hands and feet as I age, and these things seem common sense to me.



Most people are smart enough to know not to punch someone in the top of the head...the old adage train like you fight and fight like you train fits nicely here but again people like to be right.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 12, 2006)

Sounds like the better (and, admittedly, less expensive!) alternative is to get more wraps... I'm thinking 140" with the velcro closures (as that's basically what I've been using) will do.  Just wanted to hear more about the gel gloves.

Thanks all!


----------



## searcher (Dec 12, 2006)

doc clean said:


> I think I have the same wraps, but the velcro strap is starting to detach. Is it harder to wrap your hands with the knuckle guards?


 

I have the same problem with my handwraps.   Afetr a few months I have to get a new pair.   The old ones go in a bucket and are for the less fortunate.   

The knuckel guards can be a little hard to get used to for a little while, but after using them for a while they kind of become a habit.   They have saved my knuckles a bunch.   I have seperated my knuckles doing board and concrete breaks and they tend to keep this from happening.


----------



## searcher (Dec 12, 2006)

I am in agreement with everyone stating that you need to strengthen your wrists, but as AG stated your hands are not designed to be used the way they are in a boxing workout.   The gym where I train is pretty common for guys to throw around 350-400 punches per round.   If you are doing that for 1.5 to 2 hours it is going to screw up your hands if you don't have the proper tools/equipment.    In addition, over the course of time a boxer will start throwing harder and faster punches.   As hard as some boxers punch it is nearly impossible to condition your hands to a level capable of taking that much abuse.  To be effective in the ring or on the street you need to take precautions to protect your hands form injury.   Wearing gloves and handwraps is a precaution that just makes good sense.   IMHO.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Ken Pfrenger said:


> So you are saying that the guy who wears wraps and gloves all the time knows how much his hands can take more than the guy who never wears them? The logic used in this whole paragraph boggles the mind but once again you are sure of yourself so why bother? People who want to be right will always convince themselves that they are.



Yes, good job, take what I say as a "some are on the otherside" and turn it into a absolute...

I said the illusion of what you can / can not do goes both ways, some on either side see things closer to the truth, others got a false sense of security.


----------



## zDom (Dec 15, 2006)

Jonathan said:


> Fair enough; any exercises you suggest, other than wrist curls with weights?



Knuckle pushups are good for both strengthening wrists and stressing the metacarpals  remember, bone will remodel itself to stress or lack of stress just like muscle.

Some bag work without wraps or gloves is also good, but do this with caution. Don't overdue it  don't do too many reps, don't try to hit it too hard, too soon.

As soon as you feel your wrists beginning to "fold" (turn out of proper alignment) then you probably should call it a day for wrist training and put on your gloves/wraps so you can continue your workout safely.

Also trying reaching your hands out in front of you at shoulder level, open your hands as wide as you can, then clench them into a fist. Repeat 100 times (or more).

A variation on weights: tie a weight to a string attached to a stick. Wind the weight up to the stick, wind it back down. Many times.

Good luck with your training!


----------



## zDom (Dec 15, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> Human hands are not decided as a impact weapon, they are designed to hold things.  The false sense of security argument I find flawed, for a very simple reason.  Wrists get damaged through repetitive impact, in a "real" fight if you need to punch someone 1000 times something has gone wrong.  Plus, chances are, you will never be in a real fight, so why risk your hands?



While the wrong kind of repetition can damage wrists, the right kind of repetition builds stronger wrists.

And it only takes ONE bad punch (especially with a weak wrist, or when completely untrained in bare-hand contact) to sprain a wrist, not thousands.

Why risk a sprained hand in a situation where you might have to throw a second or third punch &#8212; and then go to work in the morning able to use both your hands.



Andrew Green said:


> I am fully confident I can hit a person just fine without gloves and wraps, I've hit things many times without them.  Now, I've smartened up (a little, and only on some things  ) and wrap up and wear gloves if I am going to do a lot of hitting.



I agree that if you are going to do a LOT of hitting (i.e., hundreds of reps on resistance) then wrapping and using gloves is wise.



Andrew Green said:


> Striking barefist all the time can also give a false sense of security IMO, people that do it all the time seem to forget that hands can break, and do break if they hit the target wrong, if its harder then what they are used to, a different shape, etc.  People that protect there hands in training know that there is a reason they protect them.



Oh, I NEVER forget hands can break. But then, we fight like we train, and I train on a VERY hard bag. It is very unforgiving. If I do something wrong, it lets me know right away.



Andrew Green said:


> Neither go for everyone, most people are smart enough to know that fists break easier then skulls.  But IMO the question is to do with training.  I wear shoes when I run, and gloves when I punch things.  I'd like to retain use of both my hands and feet as I age, and these things seem common sense to me.



Well, first of all, the skull is a lousy target. But then again, in a self defense situation in which I pulled someone into guard with their face turned away from my punching arm, my moderate thumping into the back of his head was worse for HIM that it was for my metacarpals. Much worse.

After the confrontation, I went back up on stage and finished playing bass guitar for an hour. *shrug*

But never mind that.

Trained metacarpals will shatter facial bones and ribs with NO ill effects.

It's a tool I like to have in my box. YMMV.


----------



## zDom (Dec 15, 2006)

searcher said:


> I am in agreement with everyone stating that you need to strengthen your wrists, but as AG stated your hands are not designed to be used the way they are in a boxing workout.   The gym where I train is pretty common for guys to throw around 350-400 punches per round.   If you are doing that for 1.5 to 2 hours it is going to screw up your hands if you don't have the proper tools/equipment.    In addition, over the course of time a boxer will start throwing harder and faster punches.   As hard as some boxers punch it is nearly impossible to condition your hands to a level capable of taking that much abuse.  To be effective in the ring or on the street you need to take precautions to protect your hands form injury.   Wearing gloves and handwraps is a precaution that just makes good sense.   IMHO.



I agree. With that kind of repetition you don't want to have to stop when your wrists begin to be fatigued  or worse, risk injury!


----------



## searcher (Dec 16, 2006)

zDom said:


> I agree. With that kind of repetition you don't want to have to stop when your wrists begin to be fatigued  or worse, risk injury!


 

And you don't want to waste your hands.   With bare knuckles it makes opening your hands a pain after going at the bag for any amount of time.


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Dec 17, 2006)

searcher said:


> And you don't want to waste your hands.   With bare knuckles it makes opening your hands a pain after going at the bag for any amount of time.



If your hands are not usuable after hitting the bag bareknuckle then I would suggest that you are hitting too hard. 

You say above that some boxers hit so hard that it is nearly immpossible to condition the hands to take it then talk about being effective in the ring or street and wearing gloves and wraps as a precaution in training......do you see the fault in this logic? If the gloves and wraps offer me so much protection that I can hit harder and harder, so hard infact that I will destroy my hands without protection then if I do use my fists in the street, they are doomed to fail.

My original post said, used wraps and gloves if you are training to box as a sport but not if you box for a means of self defense.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 17, 2006)

zDom said:


> And it only takes ONE bad punch (especially with a weak wrist, or when completely untrained in bare-hand contact) to sprain a wrist, not thousands.



You are forgetting about stress injuries.


----------



## zDom (Dec 17, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> You are forgetting about stress injuries.



You must be talking about getting a stress injury during training, right?

As stated above I agree: he SHOULD wrap if doing high repetition on a bag.

But the original post mentioned skinny, weak wrists and I stand by my advice that strengthening his wrists will have benefits, including the ability to connect with a hard punch while unwrapped, such as during self defense.

(He did write, "Any advice is appreciated, thanks!"

My advice, to refresh your memory was:

"I would advise strengthening your wrists some.

I'm not saying that you shouldn't use wraps during a long, intense training session, but you won't have time to put on wraps in a self-defense situation.")

As for me? I think I've found a nice balance, a happy medium, in my training regimen so that I can deliver very hard punching, unwrapped, while maintaining the ability for a strong grip (also important in my martial art of choice) and the ability to type all day long, which is necessary for my line of work.

The trade off is I am not prepared to go 15 rounds in a boxing ring or break stacks of concrete blocks with my fists.


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 8, 2007)

*sigh*  Well, it turns out I had injured my wrist (minor fracture of the ulna, on the outside of my right wrist) a few weeks back.  I'm out of boxing for at least 8 weeks (though the folks at the gym have been really cool and have 'frozen' my account so I don't lose time from my pre-paid membership).  It's been suggested that I had my wrist poorly aligned while I was working the bag, but since I didn't feel it until the next morning, it's possible it was a combination of factors.

No cast, but I wear a brace most of the day.  

At any rate, thanks for the tips on what to look for.  On a whim, I had decided to check out these glovewraps for myself- those by Everlast, as you said, don't seem to have a great deal of wrist support.  However, my curiosity led me to pick up a similar item by Grant.  It's a lighter weight version of the Everlast glovewraps (as in, the knuckle 'gelpadding' isn't as thick)- but it's kind of a hybrid between actual handwraps and gloves.  You slip the glove part on (which has a heavy foam 'bar' across the knuckles), and there's a length of wrap to spool around your hand, knuckles, and then down around your wrist- I haven't tried it on the bag yet, obviously, but it has a good 'feel' to it.

It'll be useful for those days that I'm late/in a rush and don't have time to appropriately wrap up with the full handwraps (I've decided- at least 140" for me; I got a pair of 180" Everlast 'elastic' wraps for Christmas that feel really good, too.. too bad they seem to only come in yellow! ).

For what it's worth, Holyfield apparently endorses the Grant wraps.  That wasn't the deciding factor, just a point of interest.


----------

